# [Risolto] Problemi kde 5

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi, ho installato plasma e messo il suo profilo. Ho qualche problema, in ordine, non mi va l'audio, non riesco a regolare la luminosità e non mi funzionano i tasti funzione. Tutti questi problemi con xfce non lo ho avuti. Probabilmente ho dimenticato di emergere qualcosa, ma cosa può essere? Scusate la domanda banaleLast edited by zar Marco on Mon Nov 21, 2016 10:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai cambiato profilo settandolo su default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma?

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai cambiato profilo settandolo su default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma?

 

Sì, avevo pensato pure io quello ma ho settato il profilo giusto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per il suono, hai abilitato la use flag pulseaudio (in teoria si se hai il profilo plasma ma dai un'occhiata comunque)? Sei sicuro di non avere il canale master mutato (controlla con alsamixer)?

Se e' un portatile potresti dirmi marca e modello?

----------

## zar Marco

Ora sta facendo degli aggiornamenti di kde, poi verifico, il portatile è un Sony vaio vpceb1a4e

Ho verificato con alsamixer ma credo sia al massimo, segna tutte le stanghette sul rosso

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, dopo un riavvio l'audio ed il relativo tasto funzione va, rimane il problema della luminosità

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ok, dopo un riavvio l'audio ed il relativo tasto funzione va, rimane il problema della luminosità

 

Ma sono solo i tasti fn a non funzionare per la luminosita' o anche dal system settings di kde non va?

----------

## zar Marco

Il problema è che nei settings di kde non ho proprio la luminosità

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Il problema è che nei settings di kde non ho proprio la luminosità

 

Ok allora per prima cosa vediamo se funziona manualmente.

Lancia il comando:

```
# ls /sys/class/backlight/*/brightness

/sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
```

Poi, se esiste, vedi che luminosita' e' imposata

```
# cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/actual_brightness 

1

# cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness 

12
```

prova a impostare manualmente mettendo come valore qualcosa tra il valore di actual e max

```
# echo 5 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness 
```

E dimmi se funziona.

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, manualmente tramite terminale funziona, anche se ha un valore max di 8. Con echo me lo modifica

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova ad installare xbacklight e provare a settare la luminosita' con quello 

```
$ xbacklight -inc 10

$ xbacklight -dec 10
```

In piu' puoi postare l'output del comando

```
$ ls /sys/class/backlight/*/brightness 
```

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova ad installare xbacklight e provare a settare la luminosita' con quello 
> 
> ```
> $ xbacklight -inc 10
> 
> ...

 

Ciao, allora, dando xbacklight (l'ho installato) mi da questo

```
gentooBook package.use # xbacklight -dec 10

No outputs have backlight property

```

dando ls 

```
gentooBook martoo # ls /sys/class/backlight/*/brightness

/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok allora secondo la guida di arch dovresti mettere nel tuo xorg.conf qualcosa del genere

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "intel"

    Option      "Backlight"  "acpi_video0"

EndSection
```

ovviamente Identifier e il Driver usa i tuoi quello che devi aggiungere e' Option      "Backlight"  "acpi_video0".

Riavvia l'interfaccia grafica e poi riprova con xbacklight (e vedere anche se con kde funziona)

----------

## zar Marco

Mi sono scordato di avvertire che ho risolto il problema dell'audio. In pratica in impostazioni- audio erano settate come dispositivi out sia scheda integrata che dedicata ed allora andava in conflitto. Spenta quella integrata l'audio funziona

----------

